# Pompey & Globe Fans



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I know sod all about pocket watches, but spotted this on French ebay and thought it might be of interest to you guys.

It's a globe pocket watch made by POMPEY - they don't look very practical and I'd hate to have to get a new glass for it.

item 250228578602

IF you need a translation - Mechanical watch, brand pompey, 15 rubys, transparent mechanism, hands and figures colour gold, it is round as a globe, thickness 2cm5 diametre 2cm5, perfect operating condition.

Cheers

Lee


----------

